# PPS 9mm



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I got a chance to dry fire and play with a first edition 
*PPS 9mm and it smells like a S&W. The action felt loose to me or not smooth at all. Overall quality sucks and I can't believe Walther put it's name on it. *


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

well that just sucks....
wife and i are happy with the p22 and was hoping the pps would be the same


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Well crap!!!!!:smt076


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Amazing...

And the funny thing is I have read test reports on the new Walther PPS in 4 or 5 current firearm magazines, seen two videos (one on www.gunblast.com), and read numerous posts on several firearms forums, incuding www.waltherforum.com and the dedicated Walther PPS forum and 99% of those testing, and those private individuals who actually OWN and have fired the PPS love 'em..

Guess you can't please all of the people all of the time?

I'm buying one just as soon as I can find a black one (don't care for the First Edition).

JMOFO

UPDATE: 1/16/08

Far be it from me to question another persons opinion on anything, but I've had my PPS now for a couple of weeks and IMO it is a FINE pistol. I have the P99/AS and the P99c/AS and this PPS is certainly equal in quality to either of those, and I've had firearms for over 50 years and cc legally since 1966 so I've seen a lot of pistols and revolvers come and go.

Funny EVERY single test report I've read, or "seen" has been positive... Now I have a PPS and my personal experience is that the PPS is accurate, reliable, extremely slim, and a pleasure to cc or just plink with.

Just my old fart opinion, but I think I would take one person's negative comments on the PPS, especially a comment from someone who has never fired one with a grain of salt. I think the old adage "you can't please all the people all the time" might apply here. Betcha the new Walther PPS pleases the vast majority of owners all of the time. Mine certainly has exceeded my expectations in that it's good enough I've replaced my former favorite cc P99c/AS with the slimmer PPS..

YMMV

J.Pomeroy

J.Pomeroy


----------

